# [Resolved] Computer hangs at HP Logo



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Here is what happened. This is my sisters computer it is a HP Pavillion. Running Windows 98SE. Installed a new 56K Fax modem by U.S. Robotics. Installed without any problems. Connected to the Internet and went to windows update and downloaded IE6. When it finished downloading it said needed to restart I canceled restart so that I could close out of other programs and windows I had opened. went to start- shut down- restart and when it started to boot back up it hangs on the HP logo screen and does nothing else. I have tried booting from 98 boot disk but it does nothing. Tried tapping control key..delete key..F8 key and nothing. any suggestions on how to get pass this?


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

try taking the modem physically out of the machine and see if it starts up


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Took Modem out and still same results


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

can you get into the computers bios? when you turn the computer press the f2 key (I belive it's f2 Ihave an HP omnibook and it is F2 so yours should be also). If you can get in the Bios, reset it to factory defaults. save and exit then restart. 

At least you know your modem is ok


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Reading on other sites I have hit esc. and and this comes up:
PhoenixBios 4.0 Release 6.0.6
Copyright 1985-1998 Phoenix Technologies LTD.
All Rights Reserved

CPU=Intel(R) Celeron(TM) processor 500MHz
640k System RAM passed
62M Extended RAM Passed
0128K Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
UMB upper limit segment address: E95C
mouse initialized
Fixed Disk 0: ST317221A
ATAPI CD-ROM: CD-DOM 50X L
ATAPI Removable Drive: IOMEGA ZIP 100 ATAPI Floppy

Press<F1> to enter setup

pressing F1 does nothing

my sister reinstalled 98SE then we installed her new modem


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Hitting F2 does nothing still on HP Logo screen. To turn the computer off I have to hold the button in for a few secs and it shuts down upon starting it again I hit esc. and then F1 to enter Setup and it now says entering set up but it has been that way for the last 5 min. also wanted to let you know that when turning the computer on Keyboard lights flashes..CD-Rom light and floppy light flashes.. HD light is yellow stays on a few secs. then goes off and nothing responds.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I suggest that you open the unit back up and be sure everything cables, memory, etc. are connected tightly. You may have knocked something loose when you were installing the new modem. If you have a clear cmos jumper on the motherboard you may also want to try that or remove the cmos battery for an hour.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Have checked all cables ,memory ,etc. all is snug and tight will try the battery.... I have noticed that I have two cables not going to anything one is from an audio riser card and the other end is not plugged in to anything and the 2nd one is from the power supply it has two black and 1 blue and one yellow wire it has P8 written on the end it also is not plugged into anything can this be the problem? although I don't think they were plugged in before I installed the new modem


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Took battery out and left out for 1 1/2 hrs and reseated all cables and anything else I can think of. Took hard Drive out of my daughters computer and tried it in the pavillion and the same thing happens. Traded floppy drives and cd roms and they all seem to work ok in daughters computer. I am out of ideas. I hope someone comes across this thread and finds a solution.


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

What is the exact model number of the pavillion? for instance is it an HP Pavillion 503w?


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

I have another idea if you havent tried it already. Disconnect all peripherals(keyboard, mouse, printer,ect..) leaving just the powercord ,monitor and keyboard hooked to the pc. See if turns on right. If not disconnect keyboard and try again. If so, connect one periphial at a time, turning on in between each, and when you start having problems again, you know the last thing you plugged in is the prob.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

The pc is a HP Pavillion 6573Z


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

were you able to try my last suggestion?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Took the battery out last night I was pretty busy today and the battery had been out for a good 15 hrs. I put it back in and now the computer don't even turn on????? Is this normal


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check the power supply connection to the motherboard.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

OK I got the computer to turn on once again but still hangs at HP Logo screen disconnected CD-ROM, Floppy Drive, and the zip drive nothing was plugged in except for the HD...monitor.. and the power supply. Turned computer back on and still at HP logo screen.


----------



## Krall (Sep 30, 2003)

How old is the computer? It may still be under warranty. Go to this website and call the first number in the list.

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/eng/contact/phone_assist.html#section1

You may be having motherboard problems. We have tried all of the steps we can without replacing hardware and if you can get HP to replace it for free that would be the route to go. I sent them a laptop to have the board replaced in it and had the laptop back in 3 days so they are pretty quick about it. The only suggestion I have left is to manually reset the bios. Heres how:

Take the cover off the pc and there is a bank of jumpers on the motherboard and one section of that area has 3 pins sticking up, 2 are covered by a jumper. in this area it should have written on the board "CMOS" "JCMOS" or "CLEAR CMOS" (really tiny writing) move the jumper to the 2 pins to clear the cmos and power on pc. Then turn pc off after 5 sec and put the jumper back to it's original position and see it that works. Here is a link to a web page that will show you what the jumper looks like and how to clear it(thanks motherboard for the link) 
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...DUTF-8&sa=G


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try tapping the F 8 key as soon as you start it up....see if you get a menu to choose safe mode? If so, try that.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

AcaCandy,

I have tried evrything, I can take the HD out of the computer that I am working on and put it in my daughters computer and I can't get nothing. It tells me to replace disk and strike any key I put in the win 98 startup disk and it runs then it says:

Windows 98 has detected that drive c does not contain a valid FAT or FAT32 partion. Ther are several possible causes

The drive may need to be partioned. To create a partion on the drive, run FDISK from the MS-DOS command prompt

U may be using a third party disk partioning software. If you are using this type of software, remove the emergency boot disk and restart your computer. The, follow the on screen instruction to start your computer from a floppy disk

Some viruses also cause your drive C to not register. You can use a virus scanning program to check your computer for viruses.

So what am I suppose to do? I can put my daughters HD in the computer that I am wotking on and it does the same thing hangs at the HP Logo screen.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Krall had mentioned something about clear CMOS jumpers or take the battery out took the battery out and still hangs at hp logo where is the jumpers and how long do I keep the off?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

I just wanted to note that sthis HD is an 20 gig and she did not partion it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does she have something like EZ-Bios installed on it....does it say to boot to floppy, press CTRl-A or something similar?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

HP Pavillion 6573Z


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, but when the computer first starts up do you see anything scrolling by that says EZ-Bios is loading......


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

When I turn the computer on the only thing that shows is the HP Expanding Possability Logo No beeps nothing.before I took the battery out I was able to press esc. and it would show some stuff ( I posted it earlier in the thread) and then press F1 but can't do anything now


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Krall the image links is not there


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Try replacing the CMOS battery with a NEW one.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Will pick up anew battery tomorrow and see if that helps


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cmos battery should have nothing to do with the computer not booting past the logo screen. Without a battery, it should still boot and/or allow you into the bios to make changes. Can you also disconnect the hard drive. See if you can't get a missing operating system error message or something. Also, you might try unplugging the keyboard and mouse......


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

AcaCandy first of all I just wanted to thank all of you who are trying to help me with this problem....I know it is hard to do sometimes when you don't have the machine there in front of you and more then likely it is probaly the simplest thing and I am over looking at telling you something that is probaly important piece of information that casolve this....Thank You for bearing with me. 


I have unplugged the HD and booted up the machine and it still hangs on HP logo screen...It is like it is frozen on the screen or pasted there....and the key board was no help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without the keyboard attached....you should get a keyboard error. This didn't happen I take it??????

And yes, you are right, it is more difficult to assist when the computer isn't in front of us....you are our eyes and ears, you just must try to tell us everything...any beeps, fans spinning, anything that may help us. 

Try plugging the keyboard back in and see if you can make your way to the bios setup. If not, without looking back thru the thread, have we tried clearing the cmos by moving the jumpers on the motherboard?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes we have tryed clearing the Cmos by removing the jumpers and removing the battery, plugged keyboard back in, booted the computer back up, held down ESC button and hit F1. 


It says Entering setup and has been that way since I last posted... 30 minutes now!


Upon starting the computer keyboard lights come on, CD Rom lights come on, ZIP Drive comes on, but do not see a light come on for floppy. Hard drive lights yellow stays on for a few seconds and goes off... Power supply fan running.. Not making any other noise!! No beeps or grunts or anything! Processor fan spinning.

On starting computer, have tryed tapping, holding down, pushing, many different keys...nothing works, except pushing ESC followed by F1, in which a black screen pops up and says:

PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0.6
Copyright 1985-1998 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
All Rights Reserved

Copyright 1999 by Hewlet Packard, Inc
Rev. 1.03
Cpu = Intel (R) Celeron (TM) processor 500 MHz
640K System RAM Passed
62M Extended RAM Passed
0128K Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shawdowed
UMB upper limit segment address: E95C
Fixed Disk 0: ST317221A
ATAPI CD-ROM: CD-ROM 50X L
ATAPI Removable Drive: IOMEGA ZIP 100 ATAPI Floppy


Entering Setup...


And that is how is has stayed for the past 30 to 45 minutes!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SharonKay:_
> *Yes we have tryed clearing the Cmos by removing the jumpers and removing the battery*


Removing the jumpers don't clear the cmos....you must move it from the position that it is in, cover the other one for a few seconds (when the power supply is disconnected from the motherboard) and then put it back to the SAME position it was.

Have you done this?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

> *cover the other one for a few seconds *


does this mean put the jumper over the other two pins showing?

no have not done this... will try though...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that is exactly what it means.....removing it does nothing, you must move it from the pins it covers and put it on the pins that clear it......disconnect the power supply to the motherboard prior to doing this......


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

we tryed it and it did not work... still setting at HP logo screen

how long you gunna be online acacandy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

dunno....usually I'm done by now. 

What I'd like you to do though is now that you've cleared that......disconnect hard drives and cdroms. Hook up the floppy drive only. Check the ram modules to be sure they are secure and also the cpu and power supply to the motherboard. Once the computer restarts, tap the key that takes you into the bios setup, I think you said it was F 1.......once there, post back.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

still on HP logo screen and now says entering SETUP
and has been there for 10 minutes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Something is shorting or......I dunno what.....it just simply can't hang there (well, it CAN) but it's not going to get us anywhere.

What do we have left connected? Tell me everything external and internal that can be removed or disconnected that is STILL connected RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

the only thing taht is connected is the floppy drive....
and i noticed that when you start it up the floppy drive light does not light up


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I know this is going to sound stupid if it's plugged in......but......

Can you double check to see if the small power connector from the power supply to the floppy drive light is plugged in???? And there is a gray cable connected to the back of the drive as well? The red stripe on the gray cable is closest to the power supply? And the gray cable continues to the motherboard?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

ok it is connected... and yes to all your questions
still HP logo screen and still says Entering SETUP


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, disconnect floppy drive.....you should be able to enter setup without any drives connected.....something is doing something silly here.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

AcaCandy........Am I still suppose to have everything disconnected?
HD, CD-ROM, Zip DRIVE, and now disconnect the floppy? and am I suppose to be disconnecting from the Motherboard or just the drives themselves will do?

Here is what was connected when I restarted the computer before all this happened:

Hard Drive...CD-ROM...Zip Drive...Floppy...Sound Card...Modem


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out what is stopping you from accessing the bios setup. So, yes, leave everything out for now and all drives disconnected. The bios setup doesn't depend on anything except for the cpu, power supply, motherboard and ram.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know right quick I left this computer on all night to see if by chance it would finish entering setup and there was no luck it still says entering setup


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

It is 7:35 pm and have left this on all day and all last night but still saying entering set up


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you tell us what all you have connected?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

The only thing connected is the Keyboard...monitor...power supply. What I have connected inside is the floppy drive nothing else.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Take the ram chips out completely and reinsert them.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

okay now what?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then try starting up with the same things still unplugged and disconnected.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

nothing shows up on screen,but when turning computer on get beeps, 1,3,3,1.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let me look up HP beep codes. You didn't bump the video card loose did you? Or is it onboard?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

I assume it is on board?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try reseating the memory again, you have a Phoenix bios. You may have to try clearing the cmos jumper again (with the power supply to the motherboard disconnected).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SharonKay:_
> *I assume it is on board? *


Video.....

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/phoenix/new-i.htm

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/mbsys/gen_Failure.htm


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

I reseated memory, cleared bios, it is unplugged and it feels like it is shocking mewhat do I do now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Shocking you????? From where? And to be sure, you are actually disconnecting the power supply connector that runs to the motherboard, not simply unplugging it from the wall??????


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

floppy light has not been coming on, but since the last step and turning the computer on it don't go out.

AcaCandy this may be strange but when I unplug the CPU and went to remove the jumpers I got a small shock on my arm when it rested on the case. And the computer WAS unplugged


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Disconnect the monitor too, it still holds power after the computer is turned off. If the floppy light doesn't go off (by the way, I thought we had that disconnected  ) usually the cable is plugged in backwards.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

no success still hanging on HP logo, Am I going to have to buy a new Mother Board?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure how good you are with computers, but I would take the motherboard out of the case and hook it up on the outside in the remote case that it is shorting out somewhere against the metal case.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

doing that now, will post back with the results. By the way Thank You so much for helping me get through this.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Okay Took mother board out and had to clean dust out of fans(really dusty) plugged it back in and still at Hp logo screen I don't know if this helps but there is no beeps when turning the computer on. The only thing hooked up is the keyboard and the monitor no cables or drives


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I thought we had some beeps earlier? Can you double check the ram and be sure the cpu is secure into its slot too.

Is it possible to hit the ESC key to see 'behind' the logo?


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes you are right we did have beeps (1-3-3-1) when the ram was out. But when reinserted it has no beeps....ram is secure and when hit escape it says

PhoenixBios 4.0 Release 6.0.6
Copyright 1985-1998 Phoenix Technologies LTD.
All Rights Reserved

CPU=Intel(R) Celeron(TM) processor 500MHz
640k System RAM passed
62M Extended RAM Passed
0128K Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
UMB upper limit segment address: E95C

Press<F1> to enter setup

Now if you hit F1 right after the ESC button it says Entering SETUP but that is as far as it goes I have been here many of times and left it and it never enters setup


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, sorry, I didn't realize you tried to start the system without any ram......that would be a big problem 

How many chips do you have in there? If more than one, can you test one by one? Also, some systems like a ram chip in slot one, so check that too.

I'm slowly running out of ideas, I have no idea why we can't even access the bios setup.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Omly one stick of RAM


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, Sharon, I don't know what else to try. I suppose it could be a power supply issue, but I just don't know


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Well I do appreciate all your help and time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't help more.....If and when you get it figured out, please let us know.....I hate unsolved mysteries


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank You


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello SharonKay,

The only reason I can think of for not being able to access the BIOS setup is that the CMOS hasn't been completely cleared. Could you tell us exactly the steps you used to clear it with the jumpers?

I recall having to use a 10k ohm resistor shorted across the battery terminals for about ten minutes to clear the CMOS on an older Phoenix BIOS board once that would not let me enter the BIOS setup. (That tip came from an associate that was a tech with them). Sure enough it worked and I was able to enter the setup.

By the way, this same tech told me that it could take up to two weeks for it to clear simply by removing the battery.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Hello Kilowatt1 and thank you for the quick reply


I have taken the jumpers off the pins (Per Suggestion and started the computer fo a couple secs) turned off replace the jumpers and still hangs at Hp logo screen.

I have removed the battery and left out for about 15 hours (+ or - a few hours) no results. 

there are six pins( ::: ) are the jumpers suppose to cover the top two and bottom two or are they suppose the ( = : ) ? or are they suppose to cover the top and bottom ( l l : )


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

There should only be three pins, side by side, like this *. . .* The jumper is normally over two of the pins, either pins 2 and three or pins one and two. To clear the CMOS you will take the jumper and place it over the previously open pin. In other words if the jumper is normally on pins 2&3 then change it so that it covers pins 1&2. (Leave it there for 1 minute, then remove it and put it back on pins 2&3. You'll have to look closely at the mother board to find the correct pins. They should be labeled CMOS CCMOS CL CMOS or someting like that.

Perform this procedure with the power off and the cord unplugged.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Just wanted to say AcaCandy I am sorry I was not clearing the CMOS and this probaly could of already been solved again I am sorry for the trouble 

Ok now I am confused cause apparently what I thought was the CMOS is not cause once I have taken the motherboard out I can read all the fine print without a flashlight and it says clear tTBL # S3 EN A160 or matbe R160 and the only other pin that has jumpers on it does not say anything like you said can you possibly tell me where they are 

What I found was: 
clear
1-2 normal 2-3 clear CMOS 
tbl #/ top block lock
1-2 Enable 2-3 Disable
s3en
1-2 Enable 2-3 Disable

But it does not show any pins


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gotta run to CompUSA, but you are in good hands with KW......I should have double checked to be sure you were clearing cmos correctly


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Its okay, thanks for all the help! I sure appreciate it all...


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. I just looked at a Pavillion 8575 motherboard and guess what. It says similar to what yours does. It has the jumper setting info but no pins to correspond with them. That leaves us with the only options being clear the CMOS using the 10k ohm resistor technique or removing the battery for several days.

The resistor option sounds complicated, but it is really not hard to do at all. Just go to a local electronics shop, Radio Shack, etc and tell the salesman you want a 10K ohm resistor. It will only cost a couple of dollars at the most. Once you get it simply take the battery out of the motherboard and touch one end of the resistor to the positive battery contact on the motherboard and the other end of the resistor to the negative battery contact on the motherboard. Hold it there for about 10 minutes and it should "drain" the stored energy in the CMOS thereby clearing it. Once this is done you should be able to bootup and enter the BIOS setup.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

ok will try this but it will be tomorrow before I can go buy it I will post back tomorrow evening on my results thanks for replying will talk at you tomorrow evening


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

kilowatt1

I haven't forgotten I am still trying to find that 10K ohm resistor..Tried Radio Shack and they say they don't carry it..Tried a few other electronic shops and they haven't heard of it.. As soon as I find one I will post back with the results


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok finally found this resistor but I know this is stupid but, do I unplug it?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Sharon,

Yes, unplug the power cord from the computer before you use the resistor.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

well i tried what you said and unless I did it wrong it did not work still came up and on HP logo screen


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Sharon,

Sorry that did not work for you. I was able to get the Pavillion I'm working on to mimic your problem by removing the battery and replacing it with a known weak (almost dead) battery. The same thing happened. It would start to enter the setup after pressing the F1 key, then just hang. Once I put the good battery back in I was able to get into the setup menu. So if you haven't already done so get a new CMOS battery and give it a try.


Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Kilowatt1.. I was just wondering about the memory.There are two slots for memory does it matter which slot it goes in and will it only go in one way? I took it out and inserted it into the other slot and pushed F! and it went into setup then it was colored little squares. Did I do wrong?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Have you had the memory modules out before? Some motherboards require that if you are only using one stick it has to be inserted in a certain slot. It could be that the module was loose or the contacts corroded. Try putting it back in the original slot again, making sure it is in good and snug. It will only fit one way. Most of the time a defective, loose or missing stick of memory will keep you from entering the BIOS setup.


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Put it in the right slot but it still sits at HP logo screen


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Kilowatt1, I am still with you wanted to thank you again for replying waiting for my sister to bring me a battery hopefuly that will end all my troubles but I have my doubts


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

OMG you will not beleive this!!!! Upon waiting for my sister to bring me a battery I decided I was just going toput this thing back together and take it to a repair shop and let them figure it out ( I had enough stress over this one) and after getting it back together I decided to try and turn it on and see what happens and it came up all by itself I entered BIOS and clicked default values and it came up....OMG I am so excited...I would really like to thank AcaCandy/Kilowatt1 for all there time and frustration. I know how haed it is not having the computer there in front of you. I have alot more Knowledge of computers now then I had a week ago. Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Something was shorting


----------



## SharonKay (Dec 11, 2002)

Well I guess I spoke to soon. I reinserted the modem and guess what it went right back to the HP logo screen and I have redone all the steps that I went through in this thread and it still hangs once again. Apparently it is the modem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Could be a bad modem. Try another one. It could have been zapped.


----------

